# [GEN] Woof! Oprah Winfrey Depicted with Late Dogs in Offbeat Puppy Memorial - eNewsCh



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9i-0&fd=R&url=http://enewschannels.com/2008/05/16/enc3103_184611.php&cid=1213313647&ei=DnsvSPW4KJ-q9gSet_CJAg&usg=AFrqEzevBohhR7vo7lghLIDP1LB83OIhQA"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=iMF7pTtz7uAJ&imgurl=enewschannels.com/META/enc08-05edwards.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>eNewsChannels</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://enewschannels.com/2008/05/16/enc3103_184611.php&cid=1213313647&ei=DnsvSPW4KJ-q9gSet_CJAg&usg=AFrqEzdf0Emo7ZPfbYv-SElpcUfkx6IZDQ">Woof! Oprah Winfrey Depicted with Late Dogs in Offbeat Puppy Memorial</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>eNewsChannels, CA -</font> <nobr>May 16, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>“Given the natures of the demise of Oprah’s dogs, we feel the horrors of a <b>puppy mill</b> could be inconsequential compared to the poison hazards pets face in <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

